# Girl on Bike



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A city cop was on his horse waiting to cross the street when a little girl on her new shiny bike stopped beside him. "Nice bike," The cop said "did Santa bring it to you?"

"Yep," the little girl said, "he sure did!" The cop looked the bike over and handed the girl a $5 ticket for a safety violation. The cop said, "Next year tell Santa to put a reflector light on the back of it."

The young girl looked up at the cop and said, "Nice horse you got there sir, did Santa bring it to you?"

"Yes, he sure did," chuckled the cop. The little girl looked up at the cop and said, "Next year tell Santa the dick goes underneath the horse, not on top"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> :lol: :lol:


Getting forget full Trev ?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trev, are you by any chance a goldfish?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol:
> ...


lol new laptop at work very slow was trying to edit it when you posted :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


You said you couldn't get the forum on it :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TSCN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


  in this weather it would be just as well !! who said that!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


can now  but very slow to load :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: very good :lol:


----------

